# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Online Ecommerce Marketing

## sikander7860

We have an online shop selling electronics, appliances, cellphones etc. Our shop has grown through google internet marketing and does pretty well on Google. We would like to expand our options for advertising ... People from pretoria mostly buy from the site... Where could would be good to advertise? Already doing pricecheck and google seo.

----------


## 3x-a-d3-u5

Have you considerd Google Ads, or just generally improving site SEO?

What strategies do you have in place already?

----------


## sanimoyo

A good idea doing SEO, no better way to sign post your web site. I would also do Adwords CPC ads at the same time, on a sliding scale as the SEO picks up. Social Media (Facebook, Twitter, YouTube) could also be a good idea depending on the products you are selling. I work for CBR Marketing, feel free to contact us on 083 601 8101, we will be pleased to put an online strategy for you.

----------


## sikander7860

does adwords help boost your general google rank? how about buying banners on sites...anyone getting good responses with this

----------


## Mark Atkinson

Hi sikander,

Care to tell us what you did to send your shop up the rankings in Google to begin with?

Adwords does not boost your natural rankings in Google.  This is a myth that was debunked by Matt Cutts, Google's spam-team manager. 

Buying banners on sites *could* help your rankings, provided the site you're advertising on is related and has reasonable authority (page rank) in the eyes of the search engines.  Just be careful with buying too many links, though.

You say you're already with Pricecheck, what about other similar providers such as Jump shopping?

----------


## Dave A

I'll say this about banner ads on websites - they need to be really closely linked to the content *and* have a call to action if you want to get clicks. Otherwise it should probably be viewed as a brand building activity.

And that's probably one of the challenges when it comes to online ecommerce - very few operations recognise that it takes time and repeated exposure to build a brand name. Most want instant results *now!* 

Well, if it's instant results that you want, Google Adwords for search and plugging into existing shopping sites is probably the only way to really achieve it.
Unless you manage to pull off a viral campaign, which is a lot easier said than done.

----------


## Mark Atkinson

> I'll say this about banner ads on websites - they need to be really closely linked to the content *and* have a call to action if you want to get clicks. Otherwise it should probably be viewed as a brand building activity.


I tend to view banner ads as a backlink to my site more than anything. Getting clicks is a bonus, but not why I buy the ads.  For example, I pay for a small banner ad in a high PR SA web design directory simply because it's a back link from a PR 6 related page.

----------


## Dave A

> I tend to view banner ads as a backlink to my site more than anything.


In that case you'd get more SEO bang for your buck with a text link.

----------


## sikander7860

Thanks guys. I am going to focus on text links, as it would be cheaper and better. Any good SA directories for paid links...?

----------


## cashflo30

Article marketing is also a great way to get targeted traffic to your site and at the same time improve your google rankings.
You could either go the review route. Get an item on your site that you have used, review it in less than 300 words, make sure its content rich, submit to a directory. Google loves content!
This method requires a bit of work, so if you love writing - got for it....Another way, which you are most likely using is classified, websites like gumtree and many more... can greatly increase traffic to your site, just be clever about it, a suggestion would be once in while sell an item from your site at a give away price on gumtree , craigs list etc, you will get a lot of interest and take it from there. The goldmine of any online business is building a list, your own little database that you can promote to.
Good Luck!

----------


## bennies

Have you tried affiliate marketing?

----------

divanbower (31-Jul-12)

----------


## zwashoo.com

> Article marketing is also a great way to get targeted traffic to your site and at the same time improve your google rankings.
> You could either go the review route. Get an item on your site that you have used, review it in less than 300 words, make sure its content rich, submit to a directory. Google loves content!
> This method requires a bit of work, so if you love writing - got for it....Another way, which you are most likely using is classified, websites like gumtree and many more... can greatly increase traffic to your site, just be clever about it, a suggestion would be once in while sell an item from your site at a give away price on gumtree , craigs list etc, you will get a lot of interest and take it from there. The goldmine of any online business is building a list, your own little database that you can promote to.
> Good Luck!


HI guys. Posting on gumtree with a link to your site more often than not results in your ad being taken down

----------


## stevefridel

Online Ecommerce Marketing is use to develop your business in the world. You have to marketing your business using internet, There are many sites available for developing your online business and advertise your business in the world.

----------


## Pap_sak

Hi all. Have listed around 300 products so have decided to slowly spend a little time on SEO.

Have emailed a few similar websites overseas for link exchanges and am looking for directories to list my site on.

will take a look at jump and price check

Any where else that springs to mind? Have done ananzi...

edit: I do not use a merchant account and only take eft's so scrap the comparison sites.

edit: added on yowzit.co.za - fairly easy, free and fast.

----------

